# Hawk HPS brake pad installation issue - on MK5 or MK6?



## mmdub (Nov 29, 2011)

Has any one, specifically with a MK5 or MK6 Rabbit/Golf or GTI, had issue installing the Hawk HPS brake pads into stock calipers/rotors?

I have a 2010 Golf 2.5L and ordered the Hawk HPS pads from tire rack. I was doing the rear pads first and as I was attempting to install, I found they do not fit in the anti-rattle clips. The stock pad has a much larger tab and an angle that allows it to fit in the clips; the hawk pads have a small tab and are not angled so I couldn't get them to fit in the clips.

The part number of the pads is HB544F.628 and they spec this same part number for the GTI. I'm not 100% sure but I believe the stock 2010 GTI has different brakes (caliper/pads/rotors) than the stock 2010 Golf. With this being the case, I don't believe the aftermarket pads would be able to fit both the golf and gti. I checked the Hawk website and they spec this pad for the MK5 Rabbits as well.

Just looking for feedback on if you did or didn't have any issues with these Hawk HPS pads and I'd like to know what you did to make them work. Thanks for the help..!


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

I put them on my 07 GTI without any problems, but I didn't order them from Tire Rack. Compare your part numbers to the ones on ECS and see if they are the same.


----------



## Gomboult (Aug 22, 2013)

I've used Hawks, but I didn't install with the shims (clips) if that's what you mean.

Perhaps you received the wrong pads? Snap a pic.


----------



## mmdub (Nov 29, 2011)

> Elwood
> I put them on my 07 GTI without any problems, but I didn't order them from Tire Rack. Compare your part numbers to the ones on ECS and see if they are the same.


Thanks.. yup I just checked ECS and they didn't have the rear pads listed for the Hawk HPS, but the fronts matched the part number I have



> Gomboult
> I've used Hawks, but I didn't install with the shims (clips) if that's what you mean.
> 
> Perhaps you received the wrong pads? Snap a pic.


Unfortunately I wasn't thinking and didn't snap a pic when I was working on the car. I put together this little picture though that might help outline the problem. I used the shims on the hawk pads, but its the anti-rattle clips that aren't letting it work. The pads can fit in the caliper if I remove the clips but they aren't secure at all and it scares me to not use them. I don't think that was the intent of it either

The top two images are from the "GTI" and the bottom picture is of the "Golf"


----------



## mmdub (Nov 29, 2011)

Update on this: The front pads have no issues. I installed them today. clean as a whistle


----------



## Gomboult (Aug 22, 2013)

Ah ha, thanks for the follow-up.

Yes, I know the notch. Caliper divergence!


----------

